# Victor Borge



## trojan-rabbit

Perhaps not a composer, but he deserves a mention


----------



## Guest

Indeed, he was a wonderful entertainer, and a very good Pianist, his skit on the fallable Coda was a master stroke and is common in the Jazz world where you lead from one tune to another from a coda. his way of repossitioning himself at the keyboard was unique in that he moved the Piano instead of the stool, _gee I could go on and on, _


----------



## Rachovsky

Oh I love Victor Borge. I've saw all of his videos on YouTube. The Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2 skit, the Chopin piece that he couldn't learn, the Minute Waltz with Maurizio Pollini I believe, and so many others. Comedy and Music, two of my favorites.


----------



## shsherm

I actually saw Victor Borge perform at The Civic opera House in Chicago around 1960 or 61 and also saw Jack Benny there as well. I was attending U of Illinois in Chicago and often ushered at the opera house. I certainly enjoyed his music and he had a pretty good Shtick. I always enjoyed his inflationary language jokes even if they might be considered silly by today's standards.


----------



## marval

I used to watch Victor Borge on the TV. He had a show here in the UK, it was the best entertainment ever. He was so brilliant, musically and he had a great sense of humour.

Someone well worth remembering.


Margaret


----------



## World Violist

He was actually a brilliant child prodigy. He turned out to prefer being a brilliant comedian, but the world needed him. I have a cassette of a performance of his... it's absolutely hilarious! And there are none of the crudities of PDQ Bach; it's all pretty much family-oriented. Great man...


----------

